# It almost time to refine



## Rmatch83 (Mar 20, 2018)

My wait is almost over, its getting warm enough to start planning my first real batch to refine. I have been stocking up on materials to process all winter and spring is almost here.

I ordered my first bottle of nitric today. I have 30g of 10k and about a pound of sterling waiting. I know its not a huge batch for some but got to start somewhere. I am still having problems finding a local source of e scrap but was lucky to find a few small shops that will sell for what the refiner pays so not a bad deal. Things are starting to look up again.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 20, 2018)

Let us know how it goes brother!


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 20, 2018)

Will do. Cant help but be a lil excited for warm weather. Gardens to till and gold to recover/refine.


----------



## Shark (Mar 20, 2018)

Post some pictures along the way. If you think that isn't much my first run of karat gold was only .5 gram of 14 k chain. I sure did enjoy it after messing with low grade pins though.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 20, 2018)

To me its alot but looking at others results it looks tiny. Guess its all a matter of perspective in the end. On a bottle makers wages I cant buy as much as I would like to but it will all add up.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 21, 2018)

Rmatch83 said:


> To me its alot but looking at others results it looks tiny. Guess its all a matter of perspective in the end. On a bottle makers wages I cant buy as much as I would like to but it will all add up.



Doesn't matter how much it is. 8) 8)


----------



## everydayisalesson (Mar 21, 2018)

Rmatch,

Its good to write out a refining plan. From the cleaning in the beginning all the way to the cleaning at the end and especially waste treatment. Make it step by step and write it out like a story. I remember my first refine, I was really anxious and stopped and started a couple times. I wish I would have thought about writing it out in the first place. I do now with every project.

Once you've written it out, read it and re read it a few times. Doing this will really help, I promise. It is also good to have in place a plan for spills and accidents. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 21, 2018)

That makes sense im still gathering material to run at the moment. My first goal is a half ounce from the 10k scrap then my other project is a run of ceramic cpus, im aiming for a 4g recovery. Although im still looking for more material to add to the stash. Im guessing I might have 3g with what I have on hand, but I might be way off. I have 3 gold top k5s not in the picture.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 21, 2018)

I'd only bank on 2g with those procs and an additional 3 x K5 gold tops. If you get more it's a bonus but you have some really low grade chips there in addition to the good stuff.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 21, 2018)

Guess im being a lil over optimistic but there is still time to gather more


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 21, 2018)

The SL254 PPro is worth between $25 to $35 for collectors. Just saying... :wink: 

Göran


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 29, 2018)

Well I solved my nitric problem today. Got a text from the stockroom supervisor that my package was delivered. Now its time to get to work. I have my karat gold and sterling silver all weighed up ready to melt. Hoping to melt and make shot tonight then start the first round of nitric in the morning.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Mar 31, 2018)

First water wash, making some progress


----------



## Rmatch83 (Apr 2, 2018)

Here is my progress as of now. I can make another post with all the pictures if people want me to. You guys know the process so maybe youll aee something I should do differently.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Apr 2, 2018)

14.3g.


----------



## Shark (Apr 2, 2018)

Very nice button there, Congratulations!


----------



## joandinan (Apr 2, 2018)

Rmatch83 said:


> That makes sense im still gathering material to run at the moment. My first goal is a half ounce from the 10k scrap then my other project is a run of ceramic cpus, im aiming for a 4g recovery. Although im still looking for more material to add to the stash. Im guessing I might have 3g with what I have on hand, but I might be way off. I have 3 gold top k5s not in the picture.


maybe you can get not only gold but also a bit of palladium with that ceramic processor. 

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 2, 2018)

Rmatch, your button looks good, but your hands do not. Wear gloves when you're refining.

Dave


----------



## Rmatch83 (Apr 2, 2018)

You are completely correct on the gloves. I was fine untill I got in a hurry and got careless handling the filters. Not a mistake I intend to make again. I didnt get the filters rinsed well because I was out of space in the beaker. Then after I got home from work I got in a hurry to pick out a few pieces of gold that didnt desolve. 

I need bigger beakers and not to refine when I dont have time to finish.


----------



## Rmatch83 (Apr 2, 2018)

joandinan said:


> Rmatch83 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes sense im still gathering material to run at the moment. My first goal is a half ounce from the 10k scrap then my other project is a run of ceramic cpus, im aiming for a 4g recovery. Although im still looking for more material to add to the stash. Im guessing I might have 3g with what I have on hand, but I might be way off. I have 3 gold top k5s not in the picture.
> ...




I have been wondering about the possible palladium but im not whole process on it. I figure ill go a nitric treetment and leave the silver from the ceramics separate. Untill there is enough to get a decent bead.


----------

